# DFWAPC June Meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, time to see about our June meeting.

Anyone willing to host?

Sunday, 1 PM. Third or fourth Sunday of the month.

--Nikolay


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I have some stuff to swap, we could go out to eat somewhere located in the middle of all the people attending and just do a swap meet since nobody has mentioned it. Or we could go to a public aquarium, maybe Dallas World Aquarium? Thoughts? I'm thinking BBQ.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

BBQ sounds good to me. Some where in north Arlington maybe?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

North Arlington is great for us.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*How about the 21st?
*


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

There is a Colter's BBQ, a ****eys (my fav), Buffalo Wild Wings, etc. Colter's is the easiest to get to with all the construction.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

There are no events at the Cowboys Stadium that day. The Jonas Brothers are there the 20th, so unless you guys want to be killed by rabid tweens, we should have it on the 21st as Cindy suggested. What is a good time? I'd say 1 or 2pm just to avoid church crowds too.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I vote for Colters on the 21st at 1 pm.
Next.
*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah great then!

Now who would be so nice to call that Colter's place and make a reservation for about 15 people for June 21, 1 PM?

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys! There's one problem. That is Father's day! We won't be able to come on Father's day. The boys are coming for that day.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Hey guys! There's one problem. That is Father's day! We won't be able to come on Father's day. The boys are coming for that day.


*Bring'em along!*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I think that very few people will be hurt seriously if we do this meeting on June 28.

What does everybody say?

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The 28th is better for me.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Much better!!! 
Sunday are tough for me I'll try.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Y'all have fun!
*


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah the 28th is good, whoops I forgot about that until today...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

July 28, 1PM then.

At Colter's Barbeque in Arlington.

Now who would be oh-so-nice and make a reservation for abouit 15 people?

--Nikolay


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im off that day but my parents are in town. I will try to swing by and bring some plants.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm out of town that weekend.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hate to say it but we are out of town that weekend. I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut! Sorry to be so much trouble! I hope you have a great time.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Mike, I can go ahead and mail you the crypts I've been holding for you. Just give me your addy in PM.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay! Reservations are made! Table for 15 at 1pm. It is in Arlington, off Collins near I-30. I really hope to see you there, bring your plants and things to trade, sell, or give away.

Here is the address:

1322 N Collins St
Arlington, TX 76011-5069
(817) 261-1444‎
(817) 860-3335‎

Google Map and information


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

NorthTexasFossilGuy,

Thank you for making the reservation.

Now, that's for June 28, correct?

--Nikolay


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, June 28th at Colter's in Arlington, table for 15. It's under Tyler and/or DFW Aquatic Plant Club.


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Yup, June 28th at Colter's in Arlington, table for 15. It's under Tyler and/or DFW Aquatic Plant Club.


I just might be able to join y'all. I won't really have anything to trade unless you want any guppy babies or duckweed.
I do have some outdoor plants I could bring ... jewell of opar, maximillion sunflowers (small daisy flowers)

I just started a planted tank about a month ago with a lot of help from Mike "crownman"

It will be nice to talk to others with more experience

Debbie


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

How was the meeting? Sorry I couldnt make it but just wondering how it went.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It was good, everyone that came brought something to trade. It was awfully hot that day, as I recall, and I have to say that the BBQ was good.

I think MacFan bought some interesting fish from Niko, who always has interesting fish. He was telling me how much of a nightmare I might get into if I try to be an importer like him  

It was about five of us that showed up since several people couldn't make it. I ended up bringing home some interesting Cabomba furcata from Michael, which was REALLY red, and its growing in two of my tanks now. There was a profusion of plant clippings, so next time you guys ought to be there. I think next month someone said they were hosting, and this person had something like 30 tanks and a pond with Oscars? I hope so! :fish:


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Good to hear everything went well. It seems that everytime we have a meeting it always lands on a day I am busy.  Oh well I will make it one of these days. With my tanks I always have a ton of plants to give away just doesn't land on meeting weekend. Mikes cabomba is the most red I have ever seen. Thanks for the update.


----------

